# What's the best way to learn about Freemasons?



## ThanatosTA

First off, I have been interested in the Freemasons since I was a kid and learned that my step grandfather was a mason.  Unfortunately, I learned it at his funeral.  Since then, I would see the Masonic rings here and there and thought about it half heartedly.  Recently, I went through some serious medical "Stuff" that made me think about what kind of person I am, what kind of person I want to be, and how I will be remembered.  Since then, I realized that I want more from myself.  I read a lot and re-read a book that talks about Masonry and started noticing the Masonic square and compass everywhere in San Antonio and it sparked my interest again.

My question is this; I have found quite a few lodges around me, and want to talk to a Mason about what it is to be a Mason.  I have asked around if anyone knows a Mason I can talk to, but the answer is either "I used to, but he moved/quit/died" etc.  I have read lots of things on the "interwebs", but I want to find out what it really is to be a Mason before I make a commitment.  Would it be considered rude to show up outside a lodge before a meeting and introduce myself?  If that would be rude, what's the best way to find a Mason in S.A. to have a chat with?

Thanks for your help everyone.

-Scott


----------



## widows son

Well scott I'm not from Texas, but i could tell you one way would be to contact the grand
Lodge of Texas and explain your situation. They probable will contact a mason in your area to set up a meeting. This is the route I took, as I have no masons in my family and didn't know any masons at all. The GL of texas should be able to help you in your endeavors. I must say that in my opinion joining freemasonry is one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## widows son

And the best way to learn about freemasonry is to become one, and participate in lodge. I wholly believe that you can read as much as you want but doesn't compare to actually experiencing the degrees and participation


----------



## Brent Heilman

Well, first of all welcome to the forums. Secondly, you have come to a good place to learn about Masonry. You will find a lot of very knowledgeable people here that can help you out including a few from your area. It would not be rude at all to show up before a meeting and introduce yourself. You will be welcomed with open arms. Find a Lodge near you and check them out. I am sure there will be a Brother along here shortly that can help you more than I can.


----------



## crono782

I am/was in the same boat. It is pretty acceptable to show up before a meeting and ask questions. Best way to do it is google for your local lodge and see if it has a website or phone number. (The Grand Lodge of Texas website has a lodge locator too: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator OR http://www.mwphglotx.org/lodges.asp if you're looking for Prince Hall) Contact somebody at the lodge and find out when the meetings are and a good time to come by or just come by if you know the place/time. They'll be most happy to speak with you. Also there's a fair number of San Antonio area guys on this forum that could probably point you in a good direction. Also if there are multiple lodges nearby, don't be afraid to visit more than one.


----------



## BroBill

ThanatosTA said:


> My question is this; I have found quite a few lodges around me, and want to talk to a Mason about what it is to be a Mason.  I have asked around if anyone knows a Mason I can talk to, but the answer is either "I used to, but he moved/quit/died" etc.  I have read lots of things on the "interwebs", but I want to find out what it really is to be a Mason before I make a commitment.  Would it be considered rude to show up outside a lodge before a meeting and introduce myself?  If that would be rude, what's the best way to find a Mason in S.A. to have a chat with?
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone.
> 
> -Scott



By all means, visit a lodge near you.  Many lodges post their meeting times on their sign outside, so if it's posted, go about 30 minutes before a scheduled meeting. If you go during a meeting there may not be anyone in dining room.  Usually, the lodge members will dine and socialize during that 30 minutes before a meeting and it's a great time to visit. If the meeting time isn't posted, try to arrive when the members are arriving.  

All you need to do is introduce your self and let one of the members know you would like to know more about masonry.  They should take it from there!

Good luck and keep us posted!

BroBill


----------



## ThanatosTA

Thanks for the replies so far everyone.  I will go ahead and go to a lodge before a meeting and say hi.  Most of the lodges that I found with the locator have meeting times posted.  I just wanted to make sure that I didn't get chased away before I even got started :19:

-Scott


----------



## daddyrich

You will be welcomed, just go. It's an easy thing to push aside and sometimes even talk yourself out of. Don't be afraid to try a couple Lodges for your visits, either. You will find one that fits you best. Good luck to you.


----------



## cemab4y

I recommend that you read "The complete idiot's guide to Freemasonry" and "Freemasonry for Dummies". These books give an excellent overview of the Craft (and many of the appendant bodies). These books are great for a beginner, and a good review for us "old coots". Also: One of the best websites I have found is www.masonicinfo.com  The information there is 100% reliable.  Also you can research Masonry on  www.bessel.org 

However, the counsel you receive here is excellent, You will never know the "inside info" until you actually are a Mason. I wish you success, in any case. Masonry is a serious subject, and we welcome investigators who are seriously researching the craft.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Thanks for the links Charles.  I really liked the link that takes the folks that "know" Masonry is wrong to the kiddie toy site :14:.  I just had to click it, it's like putting a sign on a button saying "Don't push this button", I couldn't resist that...  I saw "Freemasonry for Dummies" but wasn't sure if it would help, but I'll check it out.  As far as "inside info", that's not really what interests me in Masonry.  I'll admit, that's what get me looking at the Freemasons, but when I read about "Making Good Men Better" that's what got me thinking.  I know what kind of personality I have and what kind I want to have, and they aren't the same.  I'm looking more for the guidance to "personal enlightenment".  I want to be a better me and need some guidance to the right place to look.

Wow, I just went off on a rant, sorry about that.  Anyway, thanks for the info, I'll check into it.  I'll also be visiting some of the lodges around me when they have their next meetings.

Thanks for the help so far everyone.  Have Fun today!

-Scott


----------



## Brent Heilman

Best of luck to you and if you have questions that pop up from time to time feel free to ask them here. There are a great number of very smart guys on here that will be able to answer just about any question you may have. Check out several Lodges near you and find the best fit for yourself. You will find that each Lodge will be different in some ways. Find the one that best fits what you are looking for and get to know them and they can get to know you. Before you know it the ball will be rolling.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Thanks tohttp://www.masonsoftexas.com/member.php?453-cemab4y cemab4y, I started reading "Freemasons for Dummies" and it makes it so much easier to understand what's being said.  Thanks cemab4y for telling me about it.  I really like some of the things that I've read, but I still don't know what to think.

I'm 42 years old, I cuss, drive too fast, shoot guns at ranges, listen to loud music, and eat the wrong crap.  Basically I'm worried that because I'm not "refined" I might be looked on as a black sheep somehow if I become a Mason.  If I was, I would still be able to do what I need to do, but I'm worried it would ruin the experience some for me.

I love the history, I love the imagery, and I really love the philosophy that I have read so far, but I don't want to feel like I'm just being tolerated because I joined.  That's my biggest reason that I haven't visited a lodge yet, because in my opinion, once I take the first step, I know that I won't want to stop learning, but I also know I won't enjoy it as much as I would if I wasn't comfortable.  I know this might sound weird to some of you, but to me, it's kinda a big deal.

Were any of you this nervous before you all decided to become Masons, or am I just over thinking it?


----------



## Brother JC

Over-thinking it.
When I joined, I had hair to my waist, tattoos, big plugs in my ears, cussed, drove too fast, shot guns... and I discovered I wasn't the only one. I chopped my hair off, and can pull off a suit as well as the next man, but I'm still much the same as I was. But different, very different. And no, I can't really explain it.

The book is good, I enjoyed it, as well as "The Complete Idiot's Guide," but I will reiterate what others have said; go to the Lodge, meet the members. Attend dinners, and any open events they have. You need to know them to ask for a petition, so start now. If you don't get on with them, try a different Lodge. Heck, attend any Lodge's social events you can. You'll know if it's time.

Good luck. The spirit will strike if it's right.


----------



## phulseapple

ThanatosTA said:


> I'm 42 years old, I cuss, drive too fast, shoot guns at ranges, listen to loud music, and eat the wrong crap.


All of that is your outward appearance, we are not concerned about that.  What we are concerned about is your internal qualifications.  Do you have the capacity to give back to your fellow man?  Do you choose to do the RIGHT thing, not the one that may be more fun or popular?  As you visit lodges, you will find that there will be men there with similar outward qualities as well as those with different ones.  Not to worry.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Short update: I went to a local lodge (I'm not sure if I can mention the name) last night to visit and I definitely liked it!  I was told I was welcome to come back before the next meeting and was even given a petition to fill out.  I have it filled out now and will be bringing it in 2 weeks from now 

Thanks for the advice that you all have given and thanks for all of the information on the site.  It really has been helpful to me in making my mind up.

-Scott


----------



## Brent Heilman

Good luck as you start your journey. One thing people always seem to fear is just showing up to introduce yourself. I had the same apprehensions when I petitioned my lodge. I guess it is normal human behavior when you start or dive into unfamiliar territory. Keep us informed on your progress. We always love to hear the stories of the Brothers as they travel on this path.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Yeah, that's what it was for me too at first...After last night though, now I have something else to think about.  I kept hearing "We can't tell you that yet" and "You'll find that out soon enough".  Heck, I was even told not to dress nice for one of the degree initiations....now I'm real nervous:huh:

Actually, I'm pretty excited!

-Scott


----------



## Brent Heilman

Indeed you will find out soon enough. It will take some time before initiation so if it seems like it is taking forever don't sweat it. From the time the petition is turned in to actually being initiated will be around a month. Worry not because once it starts it will go fast.


----------



## cemab4y

I got a chuckle out of  quote- once I take the first step, I know that I won't want to stop learning, end quote.  That is so true! Masonry is "addictive" for some people, including myself. I have taken the degrees of the Craft lodge, and the Scottish Rite (southern jurisdiction). I started building my own Masonic library almost 30 years ago. I still enjoy learning new things about our Craft. Many men join the Craft, and then they start learning more and more. Albert Pike (33d) wanted every one to take a year between the degrees, and study and learn about Masonry. 

Once you join our Craft, you will be given many opportunities to learn more about Masonry.  The appendant bodies (there are over 100) offer many opportunities for self-improvement and study. There is a new "translation" of "Morals & Dogma", written by Albert Pike. If you wish to build your own Masonic library, there are hundreds of books available. Check out Macoy Publishing of Richmond VA


----------



## crono782

I'm in the "nervous" phase too. The time for me to start my journey is fast approaching.


----------



## ThanatosTA

I have already started an "e-library". I have "Freemasons for Dummies" by Christopher Hodapp (Almost finished), "The Builders" by Joseph Fort Newton (I haven't started it yet), and "Morals and Dogma" by Albert Pike (Tough going so far for me). I got those for my iPhone so I could read on slow days like today without getting in trouble.

Also, Good luck crono782   I hope you enjoy every second of it!

-Scott


----------



## crono782

I've started building a physical library myself in prep (History of Freemasonry by Mackey, Born in Blood by Robinson, Secret Teachings of All Ages by Hall). I was given the advice here on the forum as well as by members of the lodge to not read too much until after initiation and I'm glad I've taken that advice. Most of the books speak of things that I just won't understand until later down the road anyways and is more confusing than helpful, hah.


----------



## cemab4y

Your local masonic community may host some informal Saturday morning breakfasts at a local eatery. I suggest you ask around, and see if there are pizza nights, etc. If there are none in your area, then start one!


----------



## ThanatosTA

Yeah, I was going to ask if there was something like that around me once I got started.  Something like vacation bible study when I was in Sunday school.


----------



## phulseapple

Morals and Dogma will have you in the dark, especially if you have not joined the Scottish Rite yet.  For the man interested in Masonry,* Freemasons For Dummies* by Chris Hodapp and *The Complete Idiots Guide to Freemasonry* by S. Brent Morris are two that are regularly suggested.


----------



## widows son

Very true about morals and dogma. I've read it three times and although I understand it it's not enough because I haven't join the AASR. I found the same when I was reading up on craft lodge. It was not enough as I havent lived and experienced freemasonry at that point and things became much more clear and all that stuff I read made sense. The brother of your lodge are right to say not read too much. Not only because it's not going to make much sense but it will ruin your experience.


----------



## Brother JC

First; congratulations on finding a bond with a lodge. Good luck with your petition.

Second; stop reading. There is nothing more you _need_ to know about Freemasonry at this point. You will have enough to think about soon, and any preconceived ideas will just muddy the waters.
Instead, I would start thinking about the candidate-to-be; you. What brought you here, your motivations to seek out the Craft. What do you want out of it? What do you want to give to it? You might even start writing these thoughts and ideas in a small notebook (be careful, though, this can become quite habit-forming after you're Initiated).

I was recommended books before I petitioned that were far to graphic in their descriptions, and would have ruined the experience for me if I had continued reading. I think it far better to begin this journey with a clean slate, ready for the days lessons.


----------



## BroBill

Here's a suggestion, i really recommend you stop reading about Masonry until after you finish your degree work. You run a real risk in being disappointed in the degrees because you will tend to build them up in your mind. There is a danger that you will miss the lessons because you're searching for things you've read about- things that might not even be true.

Please, if you want to experience the beauty of the lessons stop reading. Reality has a hard time measiring  up to false expectations. I offer this advice as a friend.


----------



## crono782

Excellent advice from the above posters. The same advice was given to me for the same reasons. It's easy to feel antsy and wanna read up. I'm glad I put it on hold for a little while longer.


----------



## ThanatosTA

OK, I'll stop reading (I don't think I've ever been told to _stop_ reading before....).  The one book I've really been reading had great big letters "SPOILER ALERT" and a caution, so I stopped those parts.  I'll just sit on my hands and wait.....

I really am glad I found this site.  Thanks again everyone!

Oh yeah, 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!    :21:


----------



## BroBill

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I for one will be looking forward to your impressions and thoughts as you go through the degrees and after. Please keep in touch as you start your journey.


----------



## Brother JC

> I don't think I've ever been told to _stop_ reading before...


I will gladly throw books at you after your Degrees.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cemab4y

There is a new "translation" of Morals and Dogma. The 19th century prose has been rendered in more modern English, and the text is now much more readable and understandable to the 21st century Mason.  You can also get Henry Claussen's "Commentaries"on Morals and Dogma, which is a "Cliff's Notes" version of the text, and serves as an excellent introduction.  Masonry is a life-long journey of learning, and you cannot get started too soon.

See:  http://www.morals-and-dogma.com


----------



## ThanatosTA

Short update, I went back last night with my petition. I was invited to come back for the next meeting but before I left, I had all the signatures I needed:thumbup1:


----------



## crono782

Nice, congrats! You'll be on your way soon!


----------



## calo

ThanatosTA said:


> ......My question is this; I have found quite a few lodges around me, and want to talk to a Mason about what it is to be a Mason.  I have asked around if anyone knows a Mason I can talk to, but the answer is either "I used to, but he moved/quit/died" etc.  I have read lots of things on the "interwebs", but I want to find out what it really is to be a Mason before I make a commitment.  Would it be considered rude to show up outside a lodge before a meeting and introduce myself?  If that would be rude, what's the best way to find a Mason in S.A. to have a chat with?
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone.
> 
> -Scott



The best way to find out about Freemasonry is to walk into any Masonic lodge and say "I would like to speak to the most well informed member in this lodge". 
Not the secretary. 
Not the WM.
Not any other officer.
Not the oldest guy in the room.
Not the most excited Mason.
Not the web surfing gamer.
But the most knowledgeable member of the lodge.

At minimum, he should be knowledgeable of all the following; (or at least currently learning)
History (factual, mythical and speculative) 
Understanding of esoteric and exoteric meanings of the symbolism.
Purpose and intentions of the Craft and of the lodge, both past and present.

If, you find such a character, stick to him like glue. If you don't find him at that lodge, go somewhere else or call me. I'll hook you up with the right person. Who knows, it may even be me!


----------



## ThanatosTA

Another quick update, I had my final investigation tonight and they will be voting next week....They said I should know soon.

:scared:


----------



## crono782

Cool! Very soon, man.


----------



## widows son

I gotta check out that morals as dogma


----------



## youngblood2002

Congrats on the steps you have taken thus far...


----------



## DJGurkins

Thank you for starting this thread ThanatosTA. I have been having similar feelings. I will be going to a "bring a friend" event 2/2/13 at my local Lodge. I am a little anxious and a little excited at the same time. This will all be new to me. I have known many Masons but never spoke with them about what it is they do. All I know is I respected all of them a great deal. The man I was probably closest to was Hoyt Hilton Who sadly has passed away. This was my wife's Uncle and I had the highest respect for him and his wife Doris. Thank you everyone who post advice as it has also benefited me, and who knows who else.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Hey DJ, just listen to these guys, they know what they are talking about.  I was worried about going to a lodge until I decided to just man up and go.  I hope you get as lucky as I did in finding a Lodge that fits you.


----------



## DJGurkins

I will Thanatos. I think I will also try and go by sooner if I can.


----------

